# Bird on Our Walk in the Park



## SeaBreeze (Jun 25, 2015)

This is a picture of a bird I took on our walk in the park the day before yesterday, we think it might be a Heron.  Today I took a distant photo of a large brown owl, but it didn't come out well enough to post.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 25, 2015)

Very nice SB!


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 25, 2015)

Looks like a shag (cormorant) to me. It is drying its wings which they must do because they dive for prey.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks Meanderer!  Warrigal, it was moving it's wings a lot like it was sunning itself.  Might very well have been preparing to dive for a fish or something.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 25, 2015)

Today's owl didn't come out, but here's one I shot awhile back at the same park.  Nice to see them in daylight.


----------



## littleowl (Jun 26, 2015)

It is a Cormorant.

Nice picture


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 26, 2015)

Very nice pics!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2015)

Great shots SB...


----------



## Falcon (Jun 26, 2015)

Neat Pics Sea.  Living where I do, in the harbor area, we get a few kinds of  avian creatures, but mostly seagulls.

In outside restaurants, they'll steal your food if you don't watch out.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks guys!


----------

